# New Touring Bike and my stable.



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

I've noticed a distinct lack of bike porn the last few weeks, so I decided to do something about it. So without furthur ado, my bikes.

The first up is my new '06 Fuji Touring, 58 cm mostly stock. Planet Bike fenders, lights, Dura-Ace bar end shifters, Suntour GPX brakes (Only temporary, I hope to get the money for some Cane Creeks soon.) And Blackburn stainless cages. Sorry for the poor photo quality, had to shrink the files to upload them all.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

My Favorite bike out of the lot, my 1987 Schwinn Prologue. Tange Prestige butted CroMo tubing throughout. Dura Ace 7403 drive-train with the exception of the 105 (1050 model.) cranks, 165 mm of course and matching 105 brake set. The bike was probably full 105 to start out with as I also got a 105 wheel set with it and replaced the 105 front derailer. Nitto Jaguar (Frog) seat post, Nitto Racing stainless bottle cage, Cinelli Bar and stem, Trek Icon pedals, a Blackburn frame pump and best of all, a Vintage Brooks Team Professional from an old Miyata Liberty at the LBS.

This bike is a year older than me!!!


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

Last winters commuter a Miyata One Ten, made from 1020 butted steel. Rims are generic 27's a LBS used to teach someone how to build up a wheel, rear hub is a cheapo Formula which won't stay tight and the front is a 105, probably 1050 as it looks the same as my other 105 hub. Rear mech is an old Shimano 600 I got from my uncle in a moldy old box of parts, the front is a Suntour Cyclone MK II from my dearly departed Bianchi whose skeleton still hangs in the garage. Shifters were picked up from a vendor at the Ann Arbor Saline bike show this Spring. Brake levers are also from the late Bianchi.

This bike doesn't get ridden much anymore, between the Schwinn and the fixie it just can't compete, it may get fixed if the the rear hub gets pitted.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

Last bike that's mine personally, the Fixie, originally named Ganna. A bike boom import from Italy, it weighs a ton, uses a Italian BB (Check out my thread in the fixie forum or FGG # 3,641 for the full story on that.) I have been considering taking the good brooks off the Miyata and putting it on this bike. IRO Hubs laced to Weinemann Semi aero rims, dura-ace cog and lockring, KMC chain from Meijers, Suntour XC Pro headset, Schwinn fork, mix brand Cranks from the departed Bianchi, stock seatpost, and IRC Triathlon 27x1" tires. Pedals are mixed ones I had in the parts bin and the saddle was $35 from the LBS.

Last picture is from before many of the upgrades.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

Last one I have any claim to. This is my little brothers (LB) Trek, 1982 600 series, reynolds 531 butted tubing. Sakae "Tall Cool One" seat post is mine from the schwinn, was missing parts I dug out of the bins at the LBS later, 105 front derailer off of the schwinn again, model 1050. Those are the parts I can lay claim to, rest of the specs are, Alex rims, Fuji hubs, and Ritchey Tom Slicks from my dads '02 Fuji Touring, Shimano Clipless pedals I got off of eBay several years ago and sold to the LB. Ultegra Bar Ends from eBay, Deore rear derailer from the LBS, Diacompe brake levers from another LBS which are identical to my suntour GPX ones, Ritchey bar and Nitto Technomic Stem, I spent hours over the buffing wheel polishing those Mafac Racer brake Calipers too. Selle Stratos saddle and finally, 105 hollow tech cranks from eBay. All in all it looks nice huh?


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

I'll post a picture of the full garage in the morning.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*You are a pretty young fella to have such sweet old rides.*



Durandal said:


> This bike is a year older than me!!!


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Heck, I've got jerseys way older than you.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

Well, a little later than I had thought, but oh well.

Total count is 11 ridable, 1 unridable because it's missing it's crank bolts. 1 frame for free if any one wants a old Bennoto made in France, chainring and chain line adjusted for a Formula hub, and chain cut for a 16 tooth cog. The Bianchi finally met its final end last night after I took the picture, harvested for the rear brake bridge, which will replace the crushed one on the Miyata, and for the tubes for a little brazing practice.

As you can see my dads XO-1 gets nothing but the best treatment.

As for the wheels, I've just got to get some 294 mm spokes and Alloy Nipples to finish building the three sets of track wheels I have. I am considering selling the geared set hanging up but always tell my self they're a beater set for the schwinn, 36 spoke instead of 32.

I may not take 1st for cleanest work bench, but I don't take last, and yes I do use Taxz BB tools, no more knuckle busting for me.

Nothing better than Coke Zero and Steak is there? And before anyone says anything about replacing the Coke with some form of alcoholic beverage, a 19 year old bike is one year older than me, just think about that for a minute...


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

So how is it that you got into steel from my generation? Your dad? Cool stuff.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

Yep. I just missed a 7402 crank on Ebay for the Schwinn, forgot you had to confirm the bid.


----------

